# Canon EOS-1D X Delayed?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 27, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8682"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8682" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8682"></a></div>
<p><strong>April 2012 Release?

</strong>From Calumet in the UK, comes word that the Canon EOS-1D X may not be shipping until April. I had heard that previously, and it’s not overly shocking.</p>
<p>No word on why the camera may be delayed.</p>
<p><em><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">Canon EOS-1D X at B&H</a></em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong></p>
```


----------



## Jules (Jan 27, 2012)

Either the battery ? Or the f/8 stuff that they might be looking at the firmware to see what they can do with it ?


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 27, 2012)

FWIW, Vistek in Calgary yesterday stated that the earliest they could deliver was mid to late April.


----------



## photophreek (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not surprised to hear this. I agree, it's the battery and the f/8 issue. I would imagine that Arthur Morris is a little upset about no autofocus at f/8 with the 1D X.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 27, 2012)

One of the biggest shops here says May 3rd. (Norway)

I really hope none of this is the case. But there are sh!tloads of journalists that will get it first, you know, the Olympics and all. But I am optimistic, I've been through this before with both the mk3 and mk4, and I only need one, and with a little patience and some lobbying, I usually end up with a very early one. Not that hard, but just sign up for a waiting list is not going to get you one, at least not early.

On a sidenot, I tried one today, and my god, however long we have to wait, it is sooo worth it. And do not worry about the buffer, I kept the button down for over 4 seconds and it didn't slow down at all, and the memorycard inside : Kingston 8gb 133x speed ;D

The lowlight AF is beyond anything, and the sheer response of the whole camera is mindblowing!! It makes the mk4 look like an expensive toy, old and sluggish. The 1d X VF is the biggest and best I've seen ever. But, again, the response of AF and shutter is just out of this world. You can so very much feel how much faster it locks AF and that it is NO lag before tracking. 

It has the new "Zoom in in play mode" like the Mystery Camera. Push Play and then the magnifyer (placed right next to it) and boom , 100% cut. The buttons have all been reworked and give great feel, even with gloves now, the AF-ON button is leaps better. The new joystick makes the camera feel very simmiliar both in portrait and landscape oientation. 

The ultimate camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 27, 2012)

I hope it's to fix the f/8 AF...

But, given Canon's recent track record, there may be no overt reason for the delay - and in that regard, we should be grateful if the delay is _only_ a month!


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 27, 2012)

But, not surprised I guess. Hopefully it is for the addition of a not yet announcement feature and not battery problems. Heck, even though it's not a big deal to me, f/8 would make lots of people happy.


----------



## poias (Jan 27, 2012)

I was hoping otherwise, but if this is true, Canon at least lost a small shop in ours. Not a dent in their bottomline, but can't help either losing customers. Besides, if it is for AF issues, it has to be too late for hardware re-design... so why not release without f/8 and issue a firmware later? Why wait the entire flagship for a software upgrade?


----------



## photophreek (Jan 27, 2012)

I think the f/8 problem is a huge issue. No 2x TC on the new 500II or 600II or 1.4x on the 800L if you want to autofocus. To make matters worse, the Nikon D4 can auotfocus at f/8. I think somebody at Canon dropped the ball here. This has to be an over-sight and not intentional.

I think the new battery makes the camera a little heavy and probaly pushing 1300g+. I can imagine shooting all day with the 1D X with either the 85L, 70-200II or the 24-70L attached to it.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 27, 2012)

photophreek said:


> I think the f/8 problem is a huge issue. No 2x TC on the new 500II or 600II or 1.4x on the 800L if you want to autofocus. To make matters worse, the Nikon D4 can auotfocus at f/8. I think somebody at Canon dropped the ball here. This has to be an over-sight and not intentional.
> 
> I think the new battery makes the camera a little heavy and probaly pushing 1300g+. I can imagine shooting all day with the 1D X with either the 85L, 70-200II or the 24-70L attached to it.



If you think this is an oversight and unintentional you are dead wrong. NOTHING about these cameras, or any lower for that matter, is unintentional.

Would you rather have the mk4 AF system which can focus at f8 but have much worse issues, or the 1d X which is insanely good at anything but f8? Either way, you have a camera to buy. 

Did you mean "can't" or can imagine 1d X with a 85 all day? beacuse I can imagine that, it's what we all have done so far, and the weight difference between a mk4 and a 1d X is nothing....


----------



## poias (Jan 27, 2012)

I doubt the delay is due to "fixing" the AF f/8 issues. As Viggo said, it was probably intentional so that people are using newer glasses rather than rely on TCs. The delay is due to other fixes -- probably to compate with Nikon D4. I am sure D4 has caused Canon to do something before the release... either to barely compete and survive, or to completely smash it! Either 1Dx is going to blow D4 away, or it is going to suck.


----------



## Dianoda (Jan 27, 2012)

poias said:


> I was hoping otherwise, but if this is true, Canon at least lost a small shop in ours. Not a dent in their bottomline, but can't help either losing customers.



Please tell me you're trolling. I'd be a lot more worried about my own store's bottom line if I decided to stop carrying products made by one of two juggernauts in the industry. That's just silly.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe delay in acquiring FCC authorization too?

Canon US _*still*_ says:

"..._The EOS-1D X has not been authorized as required by the rules of the Federal Communications Commission. These devices are not and may not be offered for sale or lease, or sold or leased, until authorization is obtained_..."

As far as the battery issue goes, I don't know what "serious" issues CR mentioned are. But per new safety law in Japan, Canon JP says:

"..._バッテリーパックLP-E4N　¥17,000（税別）二次電池の新安全規制に対応したバッテリーパックです。_..." *

* translation: Battery Pack LP-E4N ¥ 17,000 (tax not included) Battery pack is _*compatible with the new safety*_ regulations of the secondary battery


----------



## photophreek (Jan 27, 2012)

Viggo - I guess Canon doesn't care that their competion's new flagship camera does autofocus at f/8. And no...I "can" imagine. And no....I don't want the 1D IV.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 27, 2012)

poias said:


> I am sure D4 has caused Canon to do something before the release...



What makes you so sure about this?


----------



## Picsfor (Jan 27, 2012)

poias said:


> I am sure D4 has caused Canon to do something before the release... either to barely compete and survive, or to completely smash it! Either 1Dx is going to blow D4 away, or it is going to suck.



Really? Suck against a D4?
Umm, i don't think so. I've seen nothing in the D4 that says 'buy me'.
The 1DX on the other hand - if i'd been able to buy one at the London CPS - would have left me operating on a single kidney 

I've already seen comments by several Nikon users who are not overly excited by the D4, and say the D3s's are good for another few years. Some have even commented that it should allow them to replace a D3 with a D3s as the price will hopefully drop.

How many Canon Pro's have you seen say they are looking forward to the release of the 1DX so they can replace their 1D3 with a cheap 1D4?


----------



## JR (Jan 27, 2012)

Picsfor said:


> poias said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure D4 has caused Canon to do something before the release... either to barely compete and survive, or to completely smash it! Either 1Dx is going to blow D4 away, or it is going to suck.
> ...



I agree that in atself as it was announced the 1DX is already a preatty impressive camera that many of us cant wait to get our hands on! That said, unless they are having some real issues with their batteries, this could very well mean some final tweaking to smash the D4 in my mind. They cannot afford to mess this one up...

I am confident...


----------



## traveller (Jan 28, 2012)

Hmm... Sounds like a bit of trouble for Canon; they'd best be able to meet demand when it does go on sale with the Olympics being only a few months away. 

I don't think they'd be able to do anything in hardware to rectify the f/8 focusing issue, but they might try to rewrite the firmware to enable it. Lets hope they don't b*gger it up it the process! 

As to the comments that Canon omitted f/8 AF sensors to force people to purchase longer lenses, sorry I just don't buy this argument. If you'e in the market for the 1D X then you'll buy whatever tools allow you to do the job: there isn't much beyond the 600 f/4L and 800 f/5.6L available, what about the people (like Arthur Morris) who already use these lenses on the 1D Mk4 with teleconverters?


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 28, 2012)

Viggo said:


> photophreek said:
> 
> 
> > I think the f/8 problem is a huge issue. No 2x TC on the new 500II or 600II or 1.4x on the 800L if you want to autofocus. To make matters worse, the Nikon D4 can auotfocus at f/8. I think somebody at Canon dropped the ball here. This has to be an over-sight and not intentional.
> ...



I think some people need to go push weights in the gym. If an old man like me can do it I am sure you youngsters can manage


----------



## poias (Jan 28, 2012)

Dianoda said:


> poias said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping otherwise, but if this is true, Canon at least lost a small shop in ours. Not a dent in their bottomline, but can't help either losing customers.
> ...



What is silly is that you assume we are a store selling camera gear. We could care less about brands at this point.


----------



## Dianoda (Jan 28, 2012)

poias said:


> What is silly is that you assume we are a store selling camera gear. We could care less about brands at this point.



Indeed.


----------



## nikkito (Jan 28, 2012)

This are not good news, or wait, maybe not so bad since I'm pretty delayed with my savings for this camera


----------



## jrista (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm curious how truly valuable f/8 AF is. I have some friends who shoot a lot of air shows. Most of them use the 70-200 f/2.8 and/or 300 f/2.8 lenses, often with a 2x TC, which would put the aperture at f/5.6. All of them have numerous stories about the times they put on both a 2x and a 1.4x on their 300's, which would put aperture at f/8. All of them have also noted, on many occasions, how painfully, PAINFULLY slow AF is at f/8 on a 1D series body.

If AF at f/8 is really that bad...is it really all that important? How many people use and *need* f/8 AF to really make it worth Canon's while to "fix" the "lack" of it in the 1D X?


----------



## nikkito (Jan 28, 2012)

jrista said:


> I'm curious how truly valuable f/8 AF is. I have some friends who shoot a lot of air shows. Most of them use the 70-200 f/2.8 and/or 300 f/2.8 lenses, often with a 2x TC, which would put the aperture at f/5.6. All of them have numerous stories about the times they put on both a 2x and a 1.4x on their 300's, which would put aperture at f/8. All of them have also noted, on many occasions, how painfully, PAINFULLY slow AF is at f/8 on a 1D series body.
> 
> If AF at f/8 is really that bad...is it really all that important? How many people use and *need* f/8 AF to really make it worth Canon's while to "fix" the "lack" of it in the 1D X?



I'm a photojournalist and I cannot imagine one situation where I need to use f8. I normally use f2.8


----------



## ssrdd (Jan 28, 2012)

F8 or sophisticated auto focussing, what ever it may be!! it doesn't help much in video. 
Nikon D4 did a best job in terms of video than 1DX. canon will be in kodaks place one day, with their marketing strategy.

so it delays until, found 'where they have lost'.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2012)

jrista said:


> I'm curious how truly valuable f/8 AF is. I have some friends who shoot a lot of air shows. Most of them use the 70-200 f/2.8 and/or 300 f/2.8 lenses, often with a 2x TC, which would put the aperture at f/5.6. All of them have numerous stories about the times they put on both a 2x and a 1.4x on their 300's, which would put aperture at f/8. All of them have also noted, on many occasions, how painfully, PAINFULLY slow AF is at f/8 on a 1D series body.
> 
> If AF at f/8 is really that bad...is it really all that important? How many people use and *need* f/8 AF to really make it worth Canon's while to "fix" the "lack" of it in the 1D X?



Ask Art Morris, or others who shoot birds with feathers instead of metal wings.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 28, 2012)

This is deliciously funny.

Makes me think of those flaky religious cheerleaders/misleaders who proclaim the world will end on a particular day. The day after that day, of course, they revise their calculations -- and give the faithful a new date.

I'm sure when the rapture comes all we Canon faithful will have our pristine 1Dx and a bagful of the most perfect L glass ever assembled by the heavenly choirs.

For me, I can be serene in the security of my CHAP membership -- Canon Heavenly Assurance Program. Those of us in the program not only have an assured place in Heaven, but express check-in! Show any Canon camera and you're whisked right in with a big smile and a full parade wave!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2012)

@ distant.star - You know how when you pass through the gates into an amusement park, there are people there who snap your picture and give you a ticket to pick it up later at the photo booth? What if those angels are using Nikon?


----------



## doug14 (Jan 28, 2012)

Lol all here will be sucking their thumbs, at the same time nikon buyers will be out with their brand new D4 on the 16th.


----------



## jrista (Jan 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ask Art Morris, or others who shoot birds with feathers instead of metal wings.



Thanks for the reference to Art Morris. His work is FANTASTC, and his blog is full of goodies and wonderful knowledge about bird photography. It does appear that he uses the EF 800mm f/5.6 with a 1.4x TC a fair bit, and the shots with it are simply amazing...so I understand now why he might want AF at f/8.


----------



## Craig Richardson (Jan 28, 2012)

I am honestly not surprised, all major camera releases in the last year have delayed due to floods, earthquakes, nuke plants, Godzilla, etc.


----------



## JHorvat (Jan 28, 2012)

So most probably Canon knew that Nikon D4 is coming so they rush wit 1D X press release.


----------



## mathino (Jan 28, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><glusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8682"></glusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8682" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8682"></a></div>
> <p><strong>April 2012 Release?
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard that before. One rep at Canon event told that this camera will be delayed to April 2012 - this event took place (as I remember) in early december or something like this (can't remeber the exact day, I can find that info in my email), so this really doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 28, 2012)

This could mean that it's delayed for "normal" customers and that there are too many journalists that are getting one...


----------



## Woody (Jan 28, 2012)

Are those rumors about 1DX battery problems real?


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Jan 30, 2012)

I know it's wishful thinking and speculation, but let's hope the delay is so the 1DX can support the new XQD memory cards like the Nikon D4. I feel that was a major oversight by Canon in future-proofing their new flagship camera. They should have gone the Apple route and included cutting edge technology that has a future.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Jan 31, 2012)

I just read this quote on dpreview.com ( http://www.dpreview.com/news/2011/12/07/CompactFlashXQD ) “The XQD format will enable further evolution of hardware and imaging applications, and widen the memory card options available to CompactFlash users such as professional photographers,” said Mr. Shigeto Kanda of Canon, chairman of the board, CFA.


What I don't understand is that if someone who is an executive at Canon is the Chairman of the Compact Flash Association, why the hell were Nikon the first to adapt that new tech into a flagship product before Canon? It seems like the brass at Canon don't communicate well with each other.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 31, 2012)

***IMPORTANT***

I just personally spoke to a guy very high up in Canon and he said there are very strict rules regarding who gets to buy the first (small) batches of the 1d X. He continued to say that when all the Olympics-journalists have gotten their cameras, and the rest of journalists, then the CPS members then everybody else, and he didn't have an exact time estimate for when you and me can get one, but he said it will be delivered soon, and that I really should just "forget it for the next few months"

The good news is that it isn't delayed at all, and there is nothing wrong with it.

Needless to say, this is extreeemely dissapointing.......


----------



## K-amps (Jan 31, 2012)

Viggo said:


> ***IMPORTANT***
> 
> I just personally spoke to a guy very high up in Canon and he said there are very strict rules regarding who gets to buy the first (small) batches of the 1d X. He continued to say that when all the Olympics-journalists have gotten their cameras, and the rest of journalists, then the CPS members then everybody else, and he didn't have an exact time estimate for when you and me can get one, but he said it will be delivered soon, and that I really should just "forget it for the next few months"
> 
> ...



What did he say about the 5D3 release? ;D


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 31, 2012)

Viggo said:


> The good news is that it isn't delayed at all, and there is nothing wrong with it.



Thanks Viggo.

Like what you said, it's really nothing wrong with it.

The Olympics website quotes "_...Media 24,562 accredited media representing 159 countries..._" for the Beijing 2008 Games. Assuming half of them uses still camera and half of these still shooters use Canon (and each uses two 1D X), it still takes Canon about 2 months to feed them all with the 1D X as they are initially making 7000 per month.

A more conservative estimate might be 3 months because of the supply to satisfy Euro 2012 as well.



Viggo said:


> Needless to say, this is extreeemely dissapointing.......



Ditto!!! We don't know when Canon starts making it, but something like June for general public? :'(


----------



## Viggo (Jan 31, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > The good news is that it isn't delayed at all, and there is nothing wrong with it.
> ...



Yeah... June is my new goal, the 17th of May is the "4th of july" here in Norway, kind of hoping I would have it by then, I have a two and a half month old daughter, and kind of wished I would get som "1d"-shots of her as I have of my son, but it looks very grim at the moment... 

SO when we can actually buy it, it's a frikkin year old, at least......


----------



## Viggo (Feb 3, 2012)

Anyone with any news regarding shipping yet?


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nothing yet I'm afraid


----------



## waving_odd (Feb 8, 2012)

B&H just took 1D X product page off their website. It had been there with "no estimate of arrival and price" for a long time. Don't know what's going on. ???


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 8, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> What makes you so sure about this?



Right???? 

Given today's announcement of an over-priced ($2,299) and under-performing (non-IS) 24-70mm lens, with a whacked out (82mm) filter size... I have no confidence whatsoever in Canon right now. I really wonder if Chuck Westfall and the design team are sitting around smoking dank doobies off the profits from all the 5DMKII sales, talkin' about how rootin' tootin' their 21MP flagship is, and how all they need to do is make few "tweaks" and price jumps to beloved gear like the 24-70 to stay competitive. Prolly a few lines of blow tossed in for good measure too.

This "high end DSLR" coming in "late February" better be gawd damned facking mind blowing considering the D800 and today's joke of a fahckin joke lens release. Otherwise... I'm gonna start shooting porn with polaroids, selling it as "high class art" and slapping $4,500 price tags on prints for enlarged pictures of hairy vadge.

/rant

How's that for a fahckin rant??????????


----------



## photogaz (Feb 8, 2012)

> Right????
> 
> Given today's announcement of an over-priced ($2,299) and under-performing (non-IS) 24-70mm lens, with a whacked out (82mm) filter size... I have no confidence whatsoever in Canon right now. I really wonder if Chuck Westfall and the design team are sitting around smoking dank doobies off the profits from all the 5DMKII sales, talkin' about how rootin' tootin' their 21MP flagship is, and how all they need to do is make few "tweaks" and price jumps to beloved gear like the 24-70 to stay competitive. Prolly a few lines of blow tossed in for good measure too.
> 
> ...



Calm down! Don't get me wrong, I'm not happy paying that much for the lens but if you look at it the lens is the same price as the original when it was announced. Does the Nikon have IS? No! Are you really moaning about the filter size choice? Looking at the MTF charts this lens is going to perform superbly and will really be worth it.

Am I bitter its so expensive? Yes ofcourse. Did I want IS? Yes I did! But at the end of the day if it performs that well it is going to be special. Maybe wait until it comes out before you start moaning. 

If you can't afford it and want IS, get the Tamron, simple as!


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 8, 2012)

[quote author=photogaz]
Maybe wait until it comes out before you start moaning. [/quote]

But I like moaning.


----------



## photogaz (Feb 8, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> [quote author=photogaz]
> Maybe wait until it comes out before you start moaning.



But I like moaning. 
[/quote]

;D


----------



## docsavage123 (Feb 8, 2012)

Cannot See it on Adorama either - Admin what can you tell us???

(Not that I can afford one) waiting for a 5d mark III


----------



## Wrathwilde (Feb 8, 2012)

DarkKnightNine said:


> I just read this quote on dpreview.com ( http://www.dpreview.com/news/2011/12/07/CompactFlashXQD ) “The XQD format will enable further evolution of hardware and imaging applications, and widen the memory card options available to CompactFlash users such as professional photographers,” said Mr. Shigeto Kanda of Canon, chairman of the board, CFA.
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is that if someone who is an executive at Canon is the Chairman of the Compact Flash Association, why the hell were Nikon the first to adapt that new tech into a flagship product before Canon? It seems like the brass at Canon don't communicate well with each other.



There are a few good reasons that Canon didn't go the XQD format, and here they are...

#1 The 1D X doesn't need the extra speed of the XQD, CF is perfectly capable of handling the 1D X's output.

#2 Only Sony is making XQD cards at the moment. Sandisk, Lexar and Kingston have no plans at present to manufacture XQD Cards. Since Nikon is using a Sony sensor, Sony might have twisted their arm to include XQD.

#3 Canon Professional Photographers are heavily invested in CF cards and readers, why complicate their work flow by requiring two different cards? I'm willing to bet Nikon Users would rather have 2 CF slots than 1 of each.

#4 XQD Cards are only available in 16GB and 32GB, CF cards on the other hand are available in sizes up to 256GB


----------



## Viggo (Feb 8, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> waving_odd said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you so sure about this?
> ...



Standing ovation!!! Impossible to put it better and for me to agree more!


----------



## RuneL (Feb 8, 2012)

Shooting a 2.8 lens with a 2x extender was for me a very very painful experience on the 1D IV. It just doesn't work for anything that moves at all, you'll be focus searching like mad. So autofocus at that aperture become irrelevant, in my opinion. And if you need that reach, and you have a 1D X, you also have the means to acquire a lens that's suitable for the job plus a second camera with a handy tele zoom for closer action or wider shots. Canon more than makes enough teles that you can use on the 1D X and I'm pretty sure they are aware of this.

Here is a helpful list:

EF 300mm 
EF 400mm 
EF 500mm 
EF 600mm
EF 800mm

And they are all at or below f 5.6.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2012)

*Canon EOS-1D X Delayed? Nikon D4 Joins the Club*

Now, the Nikon D4 is delayed, with what is rumored as a firmware issue.

http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/content_page.asp?cid=7-11674-12326


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 9, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> Given today's announcement of an over-priced ($2,299) and under-performing (non-IS) 24-70mm lens, with a whacked out (82mm) filter size...



Have you some evidence to support this? - you seem to be contradicting the MTF charts and quoting top dollar canon price.

So what if the 24-70II is sharp as a razor and the street selling price is $1500? would that change your mind?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Delayed? Nikon D4 Joins the Club*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Now, the Nikon D4 is delayed, with what is rumored as a firmware issue.
> 
> http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/content_page.asp?cid=7-11674-12326



Maybe Nikon's competitive intelligence department learned that Canob is updating the 1D X to AF at f/8, so Nikon needs to tweak the firmware to allow AF at f/11?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Delayed? Nikon D4 Joins the Club*



neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Now, the Nikon D4 is delayed, with what is rumored as a firmware issue.
> ...



Ihat would catch it up with my 1D MK III which would AF at f/11 in bright light when I stacked my extenders on my 70-200mm f/4 IS. It struggled, but focused accurately.

IMHO, its likely a IQ issue, banding or something like that that is a bit obsecure and tough to detect. There is no such thing as a camera that is perfect, all we can hope for is that any flaws will be fixed.


----------

